# Lamborghini Diablo VT Roaster



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Back again with one of my favourite Lamborghini's

I won't get into too much talk this time I will let you enjoy the photos and the work that went into it 40 hours to be exact 

And the 50th Anniversary of Lamborghini in Italy which my client attended

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=50th anniversary lamborghini italy&sm=3

Lamborghini Line Up 350 of them including my clients Diablo VT Roaster 




Lets start with the Diablo















More work needs to be done to refine 
























Sorry photos are all over the place shot this car with my Samsung Galaxy S4









Before


After










And now for the final results and Permanon Aircraft Supershine nano caoting










































Thank you for watching

Mario


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Looks stunning!


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Awesome bro


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

As always youngish man, great work ..


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Lovely.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Very nice


----------



## Deacon Hays (Jul 25, 2012)

Stunnning work:doublesho
The Diablo looks fantastic, it´s so glossy :argie:


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

I would bathe in vinegar and straddle a cactus to have a Diablo. For me, Lambo's are still the daddy. Excellent work.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Stunning:thumb:


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Amazing and just my type of motor


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Great work , want one:lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2014)

Love that !, a pin up motor from when i was a nipper !


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Spot on work mate :thumb:

Although I would cut off a testicle for one, I'm not sure I could cope with machining all those different surfaces - I get confused easily


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

Sexy looking car! Nice work :thumb:


----------



## Spyco (Mar 24, 2011)

That is a lovely car indeed Mario. Great job.


----------



## LiamS77 (Jun 7, 2013)

Car looking very nice.


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

It now has the paintwork finish that it deserves Mario, looks like the little Metabo was a lifesaver on this one ;-)


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

SUperb Work Mario :thumb:


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

That is amazing, great work and an absolutely stunning car...


----------



## halam (Apr 7, 2011)

Stunning


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

thats a beauty...well done Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Kriminal said:


> Spot on work mate :thumb:
> 
> Although I would cut off a testicle for one, I'm not sure I could cope with machining all those different surfaces - I get confused easily


Thanks mate , I'm not sure if would cut one nut off however , it was a difficult supercar to polish having said that I love challenges 

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Spyco said:


> That is a lovely car indeed Mario. Great job.


Without a doubt my favourite Lamborghini by far Kostas  Thanks for the comments 

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

StamGreek said:


> thats a beauty...well done Mario


Thank you Stamatis , much appreciated buddy


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

slrestoration said:


> It now has the paintwork finish that it deserves Mario, looks like the little Metabo was a lifesaver on this one ;-)


Thanks Nick , yes that Metabo did come in handy after all especially in those thight areas down the rear bumper bar opening which is a very difficult area to polish . I won't be parting with it after all you never know when another job like this will come in


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Racer said:


> SUperb Work Mario :thumb:


Thank you Rui, much appreciated hope all is well with you


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Thank you guys for all your kind comments !

Mario


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Great work on a great car.


----------



## davelincs (Jul 20, 2009)

Excellent


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

very nice Mario love nero opca (PPG0040?)

not to many in Oz?
466 produced :thumb:


----------



## tiggsy (Apr 26, 2007)

Car isn't my cuppa but the work is outstanding. Bravo!


----------



## gtsval (May 3, 2011)

Thats the dogs bits, love lambos, good job dude...


----------



## taz007 (Dec 31, 2007)

love it! Some collection there too.


----------



## WAZ92 (Mar 26, 2014)

Stunning job. Well done.


----------

